# Nutty Cinnamon Apple Crumbles



## urmaniac13 (Oct 11, 2005)

One of our favourite treats, also great with peaches!!

Ingredients:

For Apple base

3 large or 4 smaller apples (granny smith type are the best)
80g / 3oz sugar
5g flour
Cinnamon powder, as much or as little you like (I use about 1 heaped tsp.)
Combine sugar, flour and cinnamon, set it aside.
Peel, remove the core of apples then slice them in about 1cm thickness. As you work with apples, keep the slices in bowlful of water with juice of half lemon.
Drain the apples well, and add the dry mixture and combine evenly. Place the apple mixture in a medium sized oven proof baking dish (20cm/7in. circa with about 5cm / 2in. depth).

For the topping,

70g / 2,5 oz unsalted butter, melted
100g /3,5 oz flour
100g brown sugar
a pinch of baking powder
50g crushed almond or walnuts.
combine the above ingredients. Pour and spread evenly over the apple mixture. Bake it in a preheated oven at 180C/350F for about 40 min. or the topping is golden brown.

Let it cool, enjoy it with your choice of topping, custard, whipped cream or vanilla ice cream!!

Buon Appetito!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 11, 2005)

*Awesome fall dessert!!! I love baked apples (and pears), sometimes I drizzle them with maple syrup too!*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 12, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> *Awesome fall dessert!!! I love baked apples (and pears), sometimes I drizzle them with maple syrup too!*


 
Pears!! I haven't thought of that but the above recipe must be really nice with pears, too!!  Especially the "nashi" type firm ones... the pear season is in full swing right now, I will go get some and try that...
"Maple syrup on baked apple"!!!  OH you Canadian you...  yeah, it sounds really good though!!  I will keep that in mind too, maybe when I find a bottle of syrup at reasonable price... here a tiny 300ml jar costs average of 6€!!


----------



## mom2girls (Nov 2, 2005)

i love baked pears as well. and also being candian, i second the maple syrup.  mom2girls


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 2, 2005)

If you dip sliced apples in Sprite or 7-up (regular or diet) they won't turn brown.


----------

